# We just purchased a 745i



## Bobby 325i (Oct 18, 2002)

Hey guys. My father and I went to BMW of Bayside to "browse" through the selection of new 5's they had and we kinda purchased a E65. After dotting all the i's and crossing all the t's my father is the proud owner of a 745i. I would like to say that the deal we got on the car wouldn't have happened if Jon Shafer and Sarafil didn't tell us about the October '03 incentives. The salesman literally gave us an offer we couldn't refuse:angel:. 
Specs on the car:
Titanium Silver Metallic w/Black pearl leather/dark high gloss wood trim
Sport Package w/ 19" wheels,Gloss Black Shadowline trim and the other goodies
Convenience Package
Premium Audio Package
Park Distance Control
Powered Rear and side sunshades
and all the "standard" features as well

Jeeez I can't wait till monday until we pick up the new monster. I'll post some pics of it when we pick it up


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

Check out the December 2003 issue of Bimmer magazine for a comparison test between a 760iL and a 745i Sport. They said the 745i Sport felt light on its feet compared to the 760, which is 500 pounds heavier. They also have a cover story on a Hamann modified 745i with 22" rims (plus enjoyable articles on a 330i SP and a M3 CSL).

Do like I did in my test drive of my dad's 540iA, and switch off the DSC and do a quick powerslide. 

:angel:


----------



## RCK (Jan 29, 2003)

Bobby 325i said:


> Hey guys. My father and I went to BMW of Bayside to "browse" through the selection of new 5's they had and we kinda purchased a E65. After dotting all the i's and crossing all the t's my father is the proud owner of a 745i. I would like to say that the deal we got on the car wouldn't have happened if Jon Shafer and Sarafil didn't tell us about the October '03 incentives. The salesman literally gave us an offer we couldn't refuse:angel:.
> Specs on the car:
> Titanium Silver Metallic w/Black pearl leather/dark high gloss wood trim
> Sport Package w/ 19" wheels,Gloss Black Shadowline trim and the other goodies
> ...


Congrats! The 745i is simply beautiful. Look forward to the pics :bigpimp:


----------



## rost12 (Dec 22, 2001)

PhilH said:


> Do like I did in my test drive of my dad's 540iA, and switch off the DSC and do a quick powerslide.
> 
> :angel:


It's not going to be nearly as fun as in the 5er. 7er is soo big and smooth, you don't feel much.

Don't ask me how I know :dunno:


----------



## rost12 (Dec 22, 2001)

Bobby 325i said:


> Hey guys. My father and I went to BMW of Bayside to "browse" through the selection of new 5's they had and we kinda purchased a E65


Congrats to your father and you! :thumbup: All the negative press is driving the prices down on what essentially is an awesome car! Good for all of us.

Don't have TOO much fun, remember "brake in"


----------



## Bobby 325i (Oct 18, 2002)

Thanks for all the kind words guys. We should be picking up the car on tuesday afternoon. Our CA didn't wanna promise saturday delivery and not be able to deliver so he played it safe by scheduling for tuesday delivery since he's off on mondays...I can't wait to get my hands on this beast:angel:


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

Congrats to you and your Dad . . . you guys have an ML also right ?

Nice selection of cars :thumbup:

I love the look of the 745 with the sport package . . . the side view of that car is hot !!!!


----------



## Bobby 325i (Oct 18, 2002)

AF330i said:


> Congrats to you and your Dad . . . you guys have an ML also right ?
> 
> Nice selection of cars :thumbup:
> 
> I love the look of the 745 with the sport package . . . the side view of that car is hot !!!!


Thanks,Alan. Yes we also have the ML as well as my E46. My father has a passion for bimmers. We pick up the car on tuesday and I will be there with digi-cam in hand to get all pics of delivery. I can't wait to get this thing home. When I saw it on the lot on thursday night my mouth literally dropped. The 19" wheels and the glossy shadow line trim look great.


----------

